# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  SENASA certifica a plantas procesadoras para exportación de cítricos y paltas 2014

## Bruno Cillóniz

Se iniciaron las campañas de exportación de cítricos y de palta hass en Ica, por lo que SENASA ya certificó los campos y las plantas de proceso habilitados para exportación. Conoce cuántas hectáreas y plantas de proceso se certificaron en el siguiente video.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S94QpOuJq4*Temas similares: Plantas procesadoras de palta certificadas para exportar a EE.UU. plantas procesadoras de frutas y verduras Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para plantas de orquídea de Taiwán Procesadoras en el Perú 2009 (Palta y Cítricos) Plantas Procesadoras de sacha inchi y otros

----------

